# New Wooden Handplane Maker



## Andal toolworks (Mar 6, 2011)

Hello I just got my site on the net selling wooden planes.They are made of Bubinga with O-1 blades and a mouth more in the center of the body .Lower and smaller than traditional planes they are sort of a fusion of different styles.Here's a picture and web address.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Andal toolworks said:


> Hello I just got my site on the net selling wooden planes.They are made of Bubinga with O-1 blades and a mouth more in the center of the body .Lower and smaller than traditional planes they are sort of a fusion of different styles.Here's a picture and web address.
> [link removed by mod]
> 
> They look really nice!... I think you should send me a sample to evaluate and write a review on


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Thats pretty cool..........

How about a short synopsis of your sharpening procedure?A genaral outline....am sure theres lots here that would find it interesting.....I would.BW


----------



## Andal toolworks (Mar 6, 2011)

Thank you for the nice comments I am busy adding to the site and will try to get more info up there.


----------



## MarcR (Nov 28, 2010)

I have yet to try, or own a "wood" plane. I have been getting by with old Stanley's and Lie Nielsen's since I finally was taught how to set up and use one properly. I took a look at your planes and I really like the way they look. If you plan on providing sharpening advice / direction on your site I would ask that you have some direction on how to adjust the blade. If it is as easy as setting a traditional plane you may get someone as myself to give it a shot. Again really nice looking planes!


----------



## Andal toolworks (Mar 6, 2011)

*Sharpening*

My sharpening technique is to start with a flat ground 30 degree bevel. Then with a 1000 grit waterstone I hone the bevel until I can feel a bur on the back of the blade. Flipping the blade and moving to a 4000 grit waterstone I hone the back unti the bur is gone. I then alternate honing bevel and back. When the blade will shave hair from my arm or just stick on a fingernail at about a 30 degree angle with very little pressure it should be sharp. I then strop it on my palm 20 times useing a trailing stroke. This is very dangerous and I do not recomend it, you can easily cut yourself in a moments inattention none the less this is what I do. I then oil the blade lightly.
I am not much on hollow grinds I prefer flat grinds and my bevels become convex over time. Then I regrind them just flat, I don't like to grind off any more steel than I have to.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks for that description.I hollow grind,but think most folks are flat beveler's.Best of luck,BW


----------

